# Canada's 'second national anthem' silenced



## PMedMoe (5 Jun 2008)

Article Link

What has long been known as Canada's "second national anthem," CBC's Hockey Night in Canada theme song, will no longer be used. 

Thursday night's Stanley Cup final game six was the last time "dunt- da-dunt- da-dunt," was played, according to the song's composer. CBC has announced the corporation is moving in a "new direction." 

The Canadian Broadcasting Corporation advised the composer, Dolores Claman, that it is not prepared to enter into a new license agreement with respect to the use of the theme.

More on article link

It mentions in the article that CBC must pay $500 each time the theme is used.  I wonder how much that figures into their "new direction" decision.  :


----------



## tree hugger (5 Jun 2008)

So sad..  :'(

Everytime I hear it, my heart goes "pitter-patter"...


----------



## RCR Grunt (5 Jun 2008)

Is any one else outraged?!  Whats Don Cheery's email address, I need to write him a letter while my rage is still piping hot.


----------



## dukkadukka (5 Jun 2008)

I am outraged!! It's classic!!!! I'm a little scared about this "new direction".


----------



## Staff Weenie (5 Jun 2008)

This just goes way too far! Even my youngest sings the song at the start of the game - it's a Canadian tradition....

I hate CBC.....

I need some time alone to grieve.


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Jun 2008)

Let's pony up some cash, buy the rights to the song, and give it away to the CBC  for use!


----------



## Sigger (5 Jun 2008)

Whats next, a blue glowy mark on the puck that gets a tail when slap shotted?
 :rage:


----------



## Dissident (5 Jun 2008)

I opposed GIVING anything more to the CBC, unless it is angry letters. Tax dollars are enough.


----------



## beach_bum (5 Jun 2008)

Outrageous!


----------



## rifleman (5 Jun 2008)

Unbelievable, I don't even watch hockey and thats crap


----------



## Harley Sailor (5 Jun 2008)

Time for one of you to pony up a new song.  $500 a game is great money if you can get it.


----------



## HItorMiss (5 Jun 2008)

So angry....so so angry ...must suppress urge for killing rampage!

I am sure though that public outcry will see the CBC quickly changing back to it's original tune.


----------



## garb811 (5 Jun 2008)

Not to worry about a new theme, I'm sure the "new direction" will shortly see hockey being replaced with lawn bowling.

Edit:  Want to object?  Here is the link to their form mailer.


----------



## Sigger (5 Jun 2008)

You will have to "pony up" 2.5 Mil FYI...

Link

Composer of 'Hockey Night in Canada' theme sues CBC

Dolores Claman, the composer behind the distinctive Hockey Night in Canada theme song, has filed a lawsuit against the CBC, alleging that the broadcaster uses the tune too often. 
Claman, Vine Maple Music, which owns the rights to the song known officially as Hockey Theme, and Absolute Productions, which administers the rights, have filed a statement of claim in the Ontario Superior Court of Justice.

They are seeking $2.5 million for breach of copyright and damages.

The plaintiffs' claim alleges that CBC's contract stipulates the song can only be used for Hockey Night in Canada broadcasts within Canada, but that the CBC has used the music on games shown in other countries and for other programming.

"We've just received notice and we're reviewing it," CBC spokesperson Ruth-Ellen Soles said Thursday.

Hockey Theme debuted in 1968 and is one of the longest running theme songs in broadcast history. In April 2004, Claman offered the tune up for downloading from Canadian music service Puretracks.com.

Claman is also the co-writer of another memorable song: A Place to Stand (Ontari-ari-ario) was written for Canada's centennial in 1967 and the Oscar-winning film A Place to Stand.


----------



## dukkadukka (5 Jun 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> Whats next, a blue glowy mark on the puck that gets a tail when slap shotted?
> :rage:



I'm not even kidding you, but they are revisiting that (About 5 or so maybe more, when FOX introduced a glowing puck so the viewers could find the puck easier) at CBC!! Isn't that ridiculous!


----------



## dwalter (5 Jun 2008)

This is just terrible... It's like someone just ripped out a piece of our long standing culture and started laughing. Not to mention they tell us that this piece of Canadian history is only worth 500$ a pop....


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Jun 2008)

dukkadukka said:
			
		

> I'm not even kidding you, but they are revisiting that (About 5 or so maybe more, when FOX introduced a glowing puck so the viewers could find the puck easier) at CBC!! *Isn't that ridiculous!*


It's not ridiculous, but complete garbage!  
I say that we burn down the cbc, sell off any profit left over (ha!) and rebuild it!
 >


----------



## Rodahn (5 Jun 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> It's not ridiculous, but complete garbage!
> I say that we burn down the cbc, sell off any profit left over (ha!) and rebuild it!
> >



Looks like your getting ready for total war on the Canadian Bullsheeit Corporation!!!!!


----------



## Sigger (5 Jun 2008)

dukkadukka said:
			
		

> I'm not even kidding you, but they are revisiting that (About 5 or so maybe more, when FOX introduced a glowing puck so the viewers could find the puck easier) at CBC!! Isn't that ridiculous!



dukka, you work at CBC, dont you? I will cry if this happens.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (5 Jun 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> Whats next, a blue glowy mark on the puck that gets a tail when slap shotted?
> :rage:



Guess what I saw when I caught a replay from game 4 on NBC.
Not quite blue, but it was like the puck had a long, black, blurry tail.

As for the anthem being removed:
To quote one of the wise from the Trailer Park Boys... *"What in the $%#&   ?!"*


Midget


----------



## Jammer (5 Jun 2008)

I'll bet Peter Masbridge had something to do with this...constantly being pre-empted and all....


----------



## Haggis (5 Jun 2008)

dukkadukka said:
			
		

> I'm not even kidding you, but they are revisiting that (About 5 or so maybe more, when FOX introduced a glowing puck so the viewers could find the puck easier) at CBC!! Isn't that ridiculous!



[rant]
If you live in this country and have not leanred to keep track of the puck at a hockey game then turn in your passport and leave.  You are ill suited to be a Canadian and will eventually become a drain on our healthcare system when that little round disk smashes you in the face because you 'lost track of it" at a game.
[/rant]


----------



## dukkadukka (5 Jun 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> dukka, you work at CBC, dont you? I will cry if this happens.


No I don't work at CBC, but it was in the news, I'd say a month ago or so.  (I searched for the news article but was highly unsuccessful!) I remember when Fox had the glowing puck, I couldn't even watch the games because it was so distracting! 
I agree with the last post (oooh little rants!) that if you're a Canadian citizen and you can't figure out where the puck is, there's something seriously wrong! FOX did it because those pesky Americans had difficulties keeping track, it shouldn't be re-introduced to Canadians!! 

Back on topic, I'm slightly confused about what kind of direction CBC may be going in! Next thing you know, they'll get rid of Don Cherry (again) and the first intermission will include cheerleaders instead of actual content!! (Though I'm sure some men won't complain if cheerleaders were introduced! (excluding the southern American teams, who actually do have cheerleaders!))


----------



## Sigger (5 Jun 2008)

dukkadukka said:
			
		

> (excluding the southern American teams, who actually do have cheerleaders!))


OMFG....


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Jun 2008)

Ain't it just like the CBC to kick Canada in the balls over a little money.  I'm not a hockey fan, but cannot imagine not hearing the tune on the TV.  If CBC wanted to get pissy about it they should have done so decades earlier before the song became part of our heritage so to speak.


----------



## dukkadukka (5 Jun 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> OMFG....


Agreed.  San Jose, Florida are two that I know of.  And if you watch any IIHF hockey in Europe, they ALWAYS have cheerleaders in the stands, dancing on the stairs!!!


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Jun 2008)

dukkadukka said:
			
		

> Agreed.  San Jose, Florida are two that I know of.  And if you watch any IIHF hockey in Europe, they ALWAYS have cheerleaders in the stands, dancing on the stairs!!!


I seem to remember that the first time I saw that was a Junior Championship (I think) in Finland.  They were in the stands, up and "cheering" during the many mini-breaks during the games.


----------



## Bob Terwilliger (5 Jun 2008)

Fine. Let the owner keep her music. It has no other real use, other than as an intro to HNIC. Let her eat Alpo in the dark for a year or two, and watch her come back on her hands and knees.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jun 2008)

Seems there's been some legal-beagle history to this.....

http://www.kemplaw.net/hnic-litigation.html

"... The balance of the motion related to 32 questions is presently adjourned pending the outcome of a mediation that is schedule to occur early in 2008 ...."

Guessin' the mediation didn't go all that well, eh?

Wait, here's more from the music folks!

Dear Friends: 

It's a sad day. 

Effective immediately following the last playoff game of this season the CBC will cease using the Hockey Night in Canada Theme.

A more formal announcement follows below, but first a small but important message...  Dolores Claman, composer of the song, would like to express her deepest gratitude to all the many kind people who over the years have said how much the song means to them.

Each time someone called or emailed to use the song in their wedding ceremony, or school project, or family event... or just to tell a story about great childhood memories, it's been a tremendous honour. And though we've received many, none will ever be forgotten.

We will continue with our sheet music, CD, etc. as long as we can and as long as you continue to ask for it.

We'll still be here if you'd like to contact us for any reason. Feel free to send email to John Ciccone: john@hockeytheme.com  

Once again, thank you. 

John R. Ciccone
President
Copyright Music & Visuals


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For release June 4, 2008: 

Hockey Night In Canada Theme to End: 

This evening's Stanley Cup game 6 may be the last occasion that the widely recognized “Dunt- da-DUNT- da-dunt” refrain of the Hockey Night in Canada Theme (sometimes referred to as "Canada's Second National Anthem") will ever be heard in association with Hockey Night in Canada.

The composition was written by Dolores Claman in 1968 and has become one of the longest running theme songs in broadcasting history.

The Canadian Broadcasting Corporation ("CBC") has advised the composer, owner and administrator of the musical composition that it is not prepared to enter into a new license agreement with respect to the use of the theme. The current license agreement expires at the conclusion of the 2007/08 NHL playoffs.

The CBC has been offered a new license on terms that are virtually identical to those that have existed for the past decade (the cost to CBC to use the theme is approximately $500.00 for each game broadcast of Hockey Night in Canada). However, the CBC has chosen to move in a new direction.

Although the parties have been involved in litigation since 2004, this has not interfered with CBC’s ongoing use of the Theme in conjunction with Hockey Night In Canada - Similarly, the resolution of the outstanding litigation is not a pre-condition of the proposed new license agreement.

Dolores Claman states: "I am saddened by the decision of the CBC to drop the Hockey Night in Canada Theme after our lengthy history together. I nevertheless respect its right to move in a new direction."

For a more detailed history of the theme see:
www.hockeytheme.com 


For further information contact:
John R. Ciccone
President
Copyright Music & Visuals
416-979-3333
john@copyrightmv.com


----------



## TCBF (5 Jun 2008)

- People still watch hockey on CBC?  How very quaint...


----------



## midget-boyd91 (5 Jun 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - People still watch hockey on CBC?  How very quaint...



Well... whether or not it is still classed as hockey is debatable, but when they play, I watch the Leafs on CBC.
Lets hope for a cup playoff spot by 2020.


Midget


----------



## Sigger (5 Jun 2008)

GO Leafs GO!


----------



## Rodahn (5 Jun 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> GO Leafs GO!



The leafs have won the Stanley Cup.......


----------



## Sigger (5 Jun 2008)

Touchy


----------



## muskrat89 (5 Jun 2008)

Wow - I was just telling my daughter about the HNIC theme the other day. She was excited about watching a hockey game, and I was telling her how famous that song was. I said I figured that about 95% of the Canadian population would recognize that song.....


----------



## Blindspot (5 Jun 2008)

CBC - I'm gonna come at you like a spider monkey!


----------



## davidk (5 Jun 2008)

There were a lot of things that needed to be changed at HNIC. This wasn't one of them.


----------



## 40below (5 Jun 2008)




----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jun 2008)

Here we go, now - now that the MSM has a grip on this, <sarcasm>I'm SURE the CBC reps will be quoted fairly, accurately, proportionately, in context and without bias or preconception of the story, right?  </sarcasm>  Shared with the usual disclaimer....

Hockey Night in Canada song in limbo; CBC and composer negotiate licence deal
Canadian Press, 5 Jun 08

The future of Hockey Night in Canada's theme song is in limbo.

The agency that represents the song's composer said Thursday that the CBC will no longer use the familiar hockey anthem, but the head of CBC Sports says the song hasn't been shelved yet.

"Our negotiations continue and if we can do a deal for the theme that's reasonable for both sides, we'll do it, it's a great theme," CBC Sports executive director Scott Moore said in a phone interview. "If we can't, then we have an alternate direction that we're excited about and that I think will create controversy and create excitement amongst Canadians.

"But certainly our first choice would be to keep the theme as it is."

The licence agreement CBC had with composer Dolores Claman ended with this year's Stanley Cup playoffs, which wrapped up Wednesday night.

John Ciccone, whose company Copyright Music & Visuals controls use of the song, said he was given a deadline of noon Wednesday to reach a new agreement. Ciccone said the CBC sent him an e-mail later in the afternoon telling him they would not renew the contract.

"We looked at it every different way we could," he said. "Whatever it takes, let's try and come up with something."

Moore said that he was scheduled to speak with Ciccone later Thursday.....


Alberta premier says it's ridiculous for CBC to consider dropping hockey night theme
Canadian Press, 5 Jun 08

Alberta Premier Ed Stelmach is waving his fist at the CBC over reports that the national broadcaster is preparing to drop the Hockey Night In Canada theme song.

Stelmach says the familiar heart-stirring song is as well-known as the national anthem and any talk of dropping it is ridiculous.

The premier says it may cost $500 every time the theme is played, but it's worth the money to keep something that Canadians hold dear.

Stelmach says he may even take his frustration to Hockey Night in Canada commentator Don Cherry ....


----------



## McG (5 Jun 2008)

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> The premier says it may cost $500 every time the theme is played, but it's worth the money to keep something that Canadians hold dear.


I think Alberta just volunteered to fund keeping the song on the air.


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Jun 2008)

Jeez, I dunno if we can afford it, $500 is kinda steep for a province with the limited cash we have.  Seriously, they can take my next prosperity bonus checque to fund an episode.


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Jun 2008)

MCG said:
			
		

> I think Alberta just volunteered to fund keeping the song on the air.



Wow, 

Rather brave.
Central Purchasing is Ontario, it won't even get close tot he purchaser who issues a purchase oreder.  Especialy when they are engaged in a lawsuit.

dileas

tess


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jun 2008)

Hockey Night In Canada to search for new theme

'The ultimate Canadian Idol' 

Article Link

The CBC is set to launch a song-writing contest open to all Canadians in hopes of finding a new theme song for Hockey Night In Canada, the head of CBC Sports said. 

With negotiations faltering between the public broadcaster and the agency that represents the famed theme song’s composer, the CBC will next week kick off the contest with Vancouver-based Nettwerk Music Group — if the two sides can’t hammer out a new licensing agreement in the next few days, CBC Sports executive director Scott Moore said. 

More on link

Say it ain't so, Joe!!!  :'(


----------



## Greymatters (6 Jun 2008)

And how much does it cost to hold such a competition?  Im sure the organization's goal is to pay $1.00 every time they play the new tune, but by the time they have arranged for a competition, advertised for entrants, hire judges, pay for advertising, paid for hotel rooms and food and travel for dignitaries and entrants and a host of others, written up legal contracts, etc.etc.etc.,  I doubt will it really be cheaper than $500 a pop now...


----------



## big_castor (6 Jun 2008)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> And how much does it cost to hold such a competition?  Im sure the organization's goal is to pay $1.00 every time they play the new tune, but by the time they have arranged for a competition, advertised for entrants, hire judges, pay for advertising, paid for hotel rooms and food and travel for dignitaries and entrants and a host of others, written up legal contracts, etc.etc.etc.,  I doubt will it really be cheaper than $500 a pop now...



Chances that they would retain the rights to the new song and not have to pay to use it.


----------



## Greymatters (6 Jun 2008)

True - and then they would have to hire an army of lawyers to prevent anyone else from using the new song worldwide or on the Internet.  There goes the savings...


----------



## 40below (6 Jun 2008)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> And how much does it cost to hold such a competition?  Im sure the organization's goal is to pay $1.00 every time they play the new tune, but by the time they have arranged for a competition, advertised for entrants, hire judges, pay for advertising, paid for hotel rooms and food and travel for dignitaries and entrants and a host of others, written up legal contracts, etc.etc.etc.,  I doubt will it really be cheaper than $500 a pop now...



It will likely be the same as any other creative contest – entrants will sign boilerplate agreeing that the organizers will have the right to use the resulting song as they see fit, in whatever medium they see fit, for as long as they see fit, in exchange for a one-time cash payment. The winner may also cede copyright to the CBC, that will be up to the lawyers. 

Compared to the cost of commissioning a professional composer to write a theme – and those guys aren't starry-eyed enough to sign away the rights, they would insist on the same royalties Ms. Claman has been banking every week for the past 30 years  – and the fact the cost will be spread out over however many years CBC chooses to use it – it will likely turn out to be a bargain, especially when you figure out all the free press this contest is going to get them.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (6 Jun 2008)

So who's up for throwing a couple cases of beer and hockey sticks in the back of a pick-up and driving down to protest at the CBC?
I'll pay for gas (if you buy the beer)


Midget


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Jun 2008)

The CBC gets about $1 BILLION of OUR money. The should Pony up...we as taxpayers can demand that of them, or no new money for the CBC


----------



## McG (6 Jun 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> The CBC gets about $1 BILLION of OUR money. The should Pony up...


I don't know very much about the music rights & theme song industry.  I suppose it is possible that the owner of the song is demanding astronomical compensation in proportion to market norms.  As a tax payer, do you want your money being poured into the most expensive song?  If Dolores Claman wants to price herself out of the market, then we should not commit tax dollars to keeping her song for our emotional pacification.   Extrapolate this to any short tune or icon of cultural identity & you are in fact advocating not only for the role of the CBC as charity safety network for Canadian entertainment media, but also for charity to the well-off.

Remember,the articles do not say that the cost is $500 per game, it is $500 every time the music plays.


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Jun 2008)

If she wants $500 every time its played, the solution is simple.

Play the tune ONCE and only ONCE every HNIC...at the beginning. Does anyone know how man HNIC broadcasts per season, including playoffs?


----------



## McG (6 Jun 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> If she wants $500 every time its played, the solution is simple.
> 
> Play the tune ONCE and only ONCE every HNIC...at the beginning. Does anyone know how man HNIC broadcasts per season, including playoffs?


... but this still may be grossly over-priced.  If she has priced herself out of the market, why would you think it is okay for our tax dollars to protect Dolores Claman from normal competitive business practices?


----------



## big_castor (6 Jun 2008)

MCG said:
			
		

> ... but this still may be grossly over-priced.  If she has priced herself out of the market, why would you think it is okay for our tax dollars to protect Dolores Claman from normal competitive business practices?



If there's enough popular fury surrounding the _possible_ removal of the theme, Ms Claman will be in a very strong position during any future negotiations with the CBC.  She might get 500$ a pop now but the price might go up in a dramatic way (IE : "Give me 1 000 000 $ or an angry mob of hockey fans will sack your offices !" ) 

It's also possible the CBC threw out the idea of scrapping the theme to put pressure on Ms Claman regarding her lawsuit.


----------



## McG (6 Jun 2008)

There are lots of possibilities.  So far, nearly every poster to this thread has demanded the CBC throw more money out to keep the song, but nobody here knows the full dynamic.  We should be looking at this as business & not something that should be decided on emotion.


----------



## VM (6 Jun 2008)

MCG said:
			
		

> ... but this still may be grossly over-priced.  If she has priced herself out of the market, why would you think it is okay for our tax dollars to protect Dolores Claman from normal competitive business practices?



It would probably still be grossly over-priced...compared to the market. Yet she is kind of in a league of her own, the title of this thread is 'second national anthem'. There is no market for second national anthems in Canada out there. I kind of see it as a few actors getting huge dollars to act in a big hollywood movie, yet most actors don't make a ton of money...which is more true to what the market pays actors for their work. Of course, there are limits, but the CBC has an obligation here to pony up even when they feel like they are overpaying.


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Jun 2008)

Then maybe CBC should use its spin doctors on her the same way the CBC uses them on the military.
So far its CBC getting the blame, when they could have spun it the other way round.


----------



## lone bugler (6 Jun 2008)

Why re-invent the wheel? this is terrible news, last time I checked everyone loves the song, ya I hear it all the time ;D but can you get sick of the song? NO! this new direction is probably downhill in my opinion.


----------



## McG (6 Jun 2008)

VM said:
			
		

> It would probably still be grossly over-priced...compared to the market. Yet she is kind of in a league of her own, the title of this thread is 'second national anthem'. There is no market for second national anthems in Canada out there. I kind of see it as a few actors getting huge dollars to act in a big hollywood movie, yet most actors don't make a ton of money...which is more true to what the market pays actors for their work. Of course, there are limits, but the CBC has an obligation here to pony up even when they feel like they are overpaying.


Does CBC also have an obligation to top Hollywood star wages with guaranteed employment to Don Cherry & Red Green if they are identified as national icons?  Shake your head.  Even Hollywood movie stars get passed over when they price themselves to high over the competition.  The CBC has no obligation to pay ransom to somebody because many Canadians identify something as iconic of the nation.  Would you be making the same statement if the person were demanding $10,000 per use of the song?  There is absolutely no obligation on the part of CBC to fund someone that has priced themselves well out of the market.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (6 Jun 2008)

Though it has been suggested that the composer of this iconic tune may be attempting to overcharge for her intellectual property, I thought that the amount she wanted for renewal of the license to CBC seemed reasonable and in fact, owing to the iconic nature of the music, even a little low.  What does an organization have to pay for the right to benefit from someone else's work.  As this composition has a narrow focus, licensing rights are probably not available under the SOCAN umbrella, but what do we have to pay if we want to play music.

http://www.socan.ca/jsp/en/resources/tariffs.jsp

1.B  Commercial television
Monthly fee: 1.9% of station's gross income. 

9.  Sports Events
Fee per event shall be the lowest of:
a) 0.05 per cent of gross receipts from ticket sales, exclusive of sales and amusement taxes, or
b) Twice the amount that would have been payable pursuant to Tariff No.9 in the year 2000.
c) Where no admission is charged: $5.00 per event.


----------



## VM (6 Jun 2008)

MCG said:
			
		

> Does CBC also have an obligation to top Hollywood star wages with guaranteed employment to Don Cherry & Red Green if they are identified as national icons?  Shake your head.  Even Hollywood movie stars get passed over when they price themselves to high over the competition.  The CBC has no obligation to pay ransom to somebody because many Canadians identify something as iconic of the nation.  Would you be making the same statement if the person were demanding $10,000 per use of the song?  There is absolutely no obligation on the part of CBC to fund someone that has priced themselves well out of the market.



Of course i wouldn't be making the same statement if she was demanding 10,000 per use of song. As you should have noticed in my post, i fully admitted that there are limits. I was, however, stating my opinion that it is quite obvious that this song, being considered a "second national anthem" and all, ranks above most other songs in the market. Therefore, her payout should be above what the market calls for as an average. And maybe obligation was a bad word to use, but i didn't mean obligation to her but more to the people of Canada. As well, i don't believe she has priced herself well out of the market, just above the market value, and in my opinion, rightfully she should.


----------



## old medic (9 Jun 2008)

>

CTV / Bell Globe just announced they bought the song and it's rights in perpetuity.

What a slick and evil business move ! 

http://www.newswire.ca/en/releases/archive/June2008/09/c9921.html
Attention News/Sports Editors:
CTV Saves 'The Hockey Theme'; Acquires Exclusive Rights to 'Canada's Second National Anthem'



> <<
> -- 40-year-old hockey theme song saved --
> -- TSN, RDS to employ song this Fall for NHL coverage --
> -- CTV to utilize theme song for Vancouver 2010
> ...


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Jun 2008)

AWESOME!
CBC (publically funded money pit) couldn't keep the deal.  How long until TSN, in conjunction with CTV, broadcast hockey on Saturday Nights, complete with Don Cherry and Ron McLean? ;D


----------



## Sigger (9 Jun 2008)

Holy Carp!!  That's like so rude!!

and devious


----------



## Sub_Guy (9 Jun 2008)

It still won't be the same


----------



## Old Sweat (9 Jun 2008)

Newsnet just announced they have got the rights. It will be played on TSN and the French sports network (RDS?) as well as on the main network during the Olympics.


----------



## Navy_Blue (9 Jun 2008)

See this ladies Representatives say they offered CBC to keep the 500$ price tag for 2 years and then increase it 15% per year after that. They said it was a pretty standard industry price.  

So regardless in 5 years we (tax payers) would pay over 760$ and keep watching it get higher and higher. Its a hard call we live in a capitalist money loving society. She could go the patriotic route and offer it to the CBC maybe get an Order of Canada decoration or sell it too the highest bidder. Obviously the highest bidder won out.  Maybe her 22 (EDIT 2000!! OOPS) other jingles don't pay the bills anymore?  Maybe if she was brought up in front of the GG and recognised for her art which is what it is, she might have felt more about the future of her creation.  Atleast more than money anyways.

That song is close to the top of a list of very important Canadiana and like so many other things it was sold off. Hopefully it remains in Canadian hands in the future and is not sold to a Ted Turner Media mega company down in the US.

Its to bad we didn't buy the rights completely back in 68.


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Jun 2008)

CBC screwed themselves out of Dave Hodge on HNIC years ago.  I'd love to see Cherry and McLean follow him to TSN.  HNIC 2.0, anyone?


----------



## armyvern (10 Jun 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> Holy Carp!!  That's like so rude!!
> 
> and devious



Rude and devious?? Excellent business move by CTV.

Too bad the numpties at that publiclly funded money pit known as the "CBC" couldn't gather their wits about themselves to think enough outside the box to buy the rights to "preserve that Canadiana" in perpetuity themselves. 

"CBC", that publicly funded enitity known as a Crown Corporation with the below mandate apparently (CBC Policy 1.1.1 _CBC Mandate_)



> (b) the Canadian broadcasting system, operating primarily in the English and French languages and comprising public, private and community elements, makes use of radio frequencies that are public properly and provides, through its programming, a public service essential to the maintenance and enhancement of national identity and cultural sovereignty;
> 
> (c) English and French language broadcasting, while sharing common aspects, operate under different conditions and may have different requirements;
> 
> ...



doesn't realize the value of "cultural" safeguards if it hit them upside the head. Yes, Canada's "second national anthem" and HNIC are not linked to our National Identity or culture in any way, shape or form - otherwise, they'd have pulled off the same feat as CTV.

Good on CTV who recognized the value of this ditty to "Canadiana", bad on CBC.


----------



## observor 69 (10 Jun 2008)

The CBC is publicly funded and hence hasn't the financial resources to compete against a private network.
Do Canadians want the Harper government to increase the CBC budget ? >


----------



## armyvern (10 Jun 2008)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> The CBC is publicly funded and hence hasn't the financial resources to compete against a private network.
> Do Canadians want the Harper government to increase the CBC budget ? >



Nice try.  

I'd dearly love to audit their books and "call" some (which means tonnes) of crap they actually do produce and pay for with that taxpayers money that can certainly be classified as 2nd-rate Canadiana - at best.


----------



## Sub_Guy (10 Jun 2008)

It doesn't matter that CTV has the song, the fact that it is no longer associated with HNIC will result in it fading away probably within 5 years.   The real issue (with me anyway) is that this song was always associated with watching hockey on Saturday night or playoff action through the week, with family and friends.   The fact that the song is part of CTV/TSN/RDS is not good as some may think, hearing it on a Tuesday night on TSN will never be the same as hearing it on Saturday night on CBC.  

The only way that Canadians will still feel the same about this little tune in 10 years as they do now, would be if CTV somehow started to broadcast hockey games on Saturday nights. 

It is my opinion that CBC was never going to get a deal done, and not because they couldn't afford it, but because the woman was determined not to give it to CBC regardless of what was offered.


----------



## armyvern (10 Jun 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter that CTV has the song, the fact that it is no longer associated with HNIC will result in it fading away probably within 5 years.  ...



But, apparently CTV has got the hockey too ... and getting much much more of it every day. Bet you that 5 years from now, they also have Don Cherry ...

And, being Canadian -- we WILL follow that hockey to whatever channel it's playing on ... like we're going to Veto hockey if it's not on CBC? Please.

CBC is just becomming completely irrelevant.


----------



## Sub_Guy (10 Jun 2008)

True hockey is watched no matter what the channel, how many people can hum the TSN hockey night song?  Sure everyone will be able to do it next season. 

The ratings are always higher for Saturday night hockey games compared to those that are aired through the week on TSN.   All I am saying is that Saturday night hockey and everything that came with it is a tradition for many, because this tune has been taken away to TSN/CTV will not change that tradition and it most certainly won't start any new ones.   Now in the era of NHL center ice, perhaps the nostalgic value of watching the one or two weekly games on Saturday with the family will eventually be worn off


----------



## Harris (10 Jun 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> CBC is *just becomming * completely irrelevant.



I suspect you could delete these two words already.   8)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Jun 2008)

Harris said:
			
		

> I suspect you could delete these two words already.   8)



My feelings exactly. If it wasn't for HNIC, _I think_ they'd be done. I don't follow hockey so the CBC has no place in my life, except for raiding my pocketbook. :


----------



## observor 69 (10 Jun 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> CBC is just becomming completely irrelevant.



Except for their news programming. When I was down in the States for a few years I found there was nothing could match the CBC newscasts.


----------



## armyvern (10 Jun 2008)

Harris said:
			
		

> I suspect you could delete these two words already.   8)



Sorry, my bad typo.


----------



## Navy_Blue (10 Jun 2008)

No matter how much we complain the CBC as a whole is a big part of our culture too.  The News is one of my most valued sources and brace for it...I still listen to CBC radio in the car  :warstory:  David Suzuki is a little NDP for my liking but truly loves Canada.  Rick Mercer! Enough said.  The hour is one of the best talk shows out there too.  CBC is boring like English class or geography in high school but we still needed to sit through them and would expect our kids to do the same.  We need at least one station that will at least still try and broadcast aspects of our culture.  CTV is a good second but the CBC is part of us.  We only have a few things left that make us Canadian.   If we loose them we might as well hoist the stars and stripes over Parliament Hill, cut loose Quebec and jag'er in.


----------



## Sigger (10 Jun 2008)

Navy_Blue said:
			
		

> No matter how much we complain the CBC as a whole is a big part of our culture too.  The News is one of my most valued sources and brace for it...I still listen to CBC radio in the car  :warstory:  David Suzuki is a little NDP for my liking but truly loves Canada.  Rick Mercer! Enough said.  The hour is one of the best talk shows out there too.  CBC is boring like English class or geography in high school but we still needed to sit through them and would expect our kids to do the same.  We need at least one station that will at least still try and broadcast aspects of our culture.  CTV is a good second but the CBC is part of us.  We only have a few things left that make us Canadian.   If we loose them we might as well hoist the stars and stripes over Parliament Hill, cut loose Quebec and jag'er in.



Agreed my friend.

CBC seems 95% Canadian, unlike CTV which trys to mimic the southern stations.
I much rather tune into a game on CBC than CTV anyday. TSN the same.. not my bag, baby. The tune will be missed, as I will never watch a game on TSN, unless of course the Leafs get more play there.

It may have been a smart business move, but comon, its CBC's song. It just wont feel right.


----------



## armyvern (11 Jun 2008)

Navy_Blue said:
			
		

> The hour is one of the best talk shows out there too.



I actually like this show. It's all that I tune in for.

Sure beats the hell out of that _Counter Spin _ with Avi Lewis crap they used to torture us with.


----------

